# Calling question



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope this is not a dumb question. Do both sexes of PDF move their throat or just the males. I have 0.0.5 auratus and I have seen 2 diffrent ones move their throat without making any noise and was wondering if I can assume that these 2 are males getting ready to call.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

All dart frogs (males, and females) will move their throat as they breathe- if they are frightened they might move it faster and it looks like it is vibration/quivering. 
When males call, the vocal pouch fills with air and is usually pretty obvious- check out some videos of it on Youtube or something to see what I mean, but you would normally be able to tell easily because the throat gets quite large and the frogs usually "shake" a little when calling. 
How old are your auratus?
Bryan


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Bryan. They are around 6 months old. I did see 2 of them making their necks vibrate but they did not blow up the pouch. My son sent me a link to mist king where I could hear what the call sounds like. I have heard a softer version of the sound coming from my tank but could not see where it was coming from.

Betty


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

tortoisekeeper said:


> Thanks Bryan. They are around 6 months old. I did see 2 of them making their necks vibrate but they did not blow up the pouch. My son sent me a link to mist king where I could hear what the call sounds like. I have heard a softer version of the sound coming from my tank but could not see where it was coming from.
> 
> Betty


6 months might be a bit early for them. I'm sure some may start calling earlier than others, but I would guess on average males might start calling around 9-12 months old. You never know though, I guess. For whatever reason, I hear calling from one of my males about an hour after the lights go off, and I can hear it pretty well since by then most other things are quiet. 
Good luck,
Bryan


----------



## KingSnake9 (Jul 14, 2011)

6 months is a little to early i would say wait till they are a year old to try and sex them


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i would be really surprised to hear a 6 month auratus call, most mature and start calling/ courting between 12-18 months.

honestly auratus' call is usually sooooo quiet that you wouldnt be able to hear it anyway and certainly not from across the room.

brian: you must have a REALLY quiet room 

james


----------



## DARTGUY41 (Aug 13, 2011)

I think it depends on the auratus, my nicaraguan g/b calls in the morning and late in the evening. He is pretty loud, but its nothing compared to the mancreeks I have! When the auratus started calling I thought it was a cricket or a strange bird. I would say he started calling around 12-13 months.


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

I heard a clicking noise again yesterday. Turned off the tv and fan. It is definitely coming from the viv I just can't see who is making it.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

From what you were telling me about the size of your bigger frogs id say they big were older then 6 months . How big was your bigger frog again. Also post some pics iv been waiting to see them


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

Here a few picts not much to compare size to


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

more picts the smaller of the two is in the first picture


----------

